# Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Stuck on logo



## olaedo (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a Galaxy note II GT-N7100. Anytime i turn it on, the boot up screen is stuck at either with the android logo saying Downloading do not turn off target or shows Samsung galaxy note 2 GT-N7100.

I have tried pressing together volume up plus home button plus power button.

I have also tried connecting to samsung Kies

I also tried using ODIN and nothing worked.

Does anyone have a solution for this please?

Thanks alot


----------

